# Bloody nose



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My doe has a bloody nose today. I thought at first it was a scrape but I looked up her nose and it's coming from inside. Here's a picture. Thoughts? She's fine otherwise, about 6 weeks pregnant


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe she bumped it or another goat smacked her in the nose? Sometimes when it's cold out blood vessels in the nose burst and bleeding occurs (in people anyways).


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Most likely. She is the 2nd in command. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Also nose bots are a possibility, was she sneezing or showing any signs prior of nose issues.

As mentioned, she may of ran into something or was slammed in the side, by another goat ect, causing bleeding from her lungs and out through he nose.
Hopefully she will be OK, keep an eye on her.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

No other signs and cleared up quickly. Must've washed her face in the snow 

Just me being a worry wort about my girls


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK to worry.

Keep an eye on her.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Friday I noticed some dried blood on her nose and again this morning.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just looked up nose bots....yuck!

She's not been sneezing or rubbing her face. Its strange since its just her right nostril.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..didnt think about bots..


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She is in with 8 other does. The others are fine. No runny eyes, noses or coughs. 
Should I just go ahead and treat her with ivomec injectable in case its bots or lungworm?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been reading to see if bloody nose is one sign of bots...one thing for sure, during certain stages the goats become irritated and may rub their nose...I would assume if hard enough, it can bleed...hee is a quote from one read



> Once the larvae begin to move about in the nasal passages, a profuse discharge occurs, at first clear and mucoid, but later mucopurulent and frequently tinged with fine streaks of blood emanating from minute hemorrhages produced by the hooks and spines of the larvae. Paroxysms of sneezing accompany migrations of the larger larvae. Larvae present in the sinuses are sometimes unable to escape; they die and may gradually become calcified or lead to a septic sinusitis. However, the principal effects are annoyance, with a resulting reduction in grazing time, and loss of condition. Usually only 4-15 larvae are found, although many more may be present.


If everything else fails, the worming is not a bad idea...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I did a lot of reading and although there are no outward symptoms aside from the occasional bloody nose, I went ahead and gave her Ivomec injectable. 

I noticed a few spots in their stall where there was blood, from her rubbing I assume. She's due in April, so I certainly don't want this to progress any further.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think I would have done the same...


----------

